# My Top 15 Reasons the TSA SHOULD profile.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe these are all just coincidences, yeah just keep searching 90yr olds in wheelchairs.

1. In 1968, Bobby Kennedy was shot and killed by a Muslim male.

2. In 1972 at the Munich Olympics, athletes were kidnapped and massacred
by Muslim males.

3. In 1972 a Pan Am 747 was hijacked and eventually diverted to Cairo
where a fuse was lit on final approach and it was blown up shortly
after landing by Muslim males.

4. In 1973 a Pan Am 707 was destroyed in Rome , with 33 people killed, when it
was attacked with grenades by Muslim males.

5. In 1979, the US embassy in Iran was taken over by Muslim males.

6. During the 1980's, a number of Americans were kidnapped in
Lebanon by Muslim males.

7. In 1983, the US Marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by Muslim males.

8. In 1985, the cruise ship Achille Lauro was hijacked and a 70 year
old American passenger was murdered and thrown overboard
in his wheelchair by Muslim males.

9. In 1985, TWA flight 847 was hijacked at Athens , and a US Navy
diver trying to rescue passengers was murdered by Muslim males.

10. In 1988, Pan Am Flight 103 was bombed by Muslim males.

11. In 1993, the World Trade Center was bombed the first time 
by Muslim males.

12. In 1998, the US embassies in Kenya and Tanzania were bombed
by Muslim males.

13. On 9/11/01, four airliners were hijacked; two were used as missiles
to take down the World Trade Centers and of the remaining two, one crashed
into the US Pentagon and the other was diverted and crashed by the passengers.
Thousands of people were killed by Muslim males.

14. In 2002, the United States fought a war in Afghanistan against Muslim males.

15. In 2002, reporter Daniel Pearl was kidnapped and beheaded by---
you guessed it--- Muslim males.

No, I really don't see a pattern here to justify profiling, do you?
So, to ensure we Americans never offend anyone, particularly fanatics
intent on killing us, airport security screeners will no longer be
allowed to profile certain people.
Absolutely No Profiling!

They must conduct random searches of 80-year-old women, little kids,
airline pilots with proper identification, secret agents who are
members of the President's security detail, 85-year old Congressmen
with metal hips, and Medal of Honor winner and former Governor Joe Foss,
but leave Muslim Males alone lest they be guilty of profiling.

Have the American people completely lost their Minds,or just their
Power of Reason???


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The sheep in this country are weak, and those in charge are slaves to political correctness. I have built my own bubble of sanity, and only allow in a select few. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

7costanza said:


> Maybe these are all just coincidences, yeah just keep searching 90yr olds in wheelchairs.
> 
> 1. In 1968, Bobby Kennedy was shot and killed by a Muslim male.
> 
> ...


 AMEN


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I suggest one thing....start buying high powered weapons!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I suggest one thing....start buying high powered weapons!


Start?


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

wow....really....
Meet *Byron Williams*. In July, Williams planned an attack on the offices of the Tides Foundation, a group which Glenn Beck described as "bullies" and "thugs." Williams' hoped-for bloodbath was averted only by a shoot-out with police in which two officers were wounded. Williams claimed he wanted to "start a revolution" and explained, "I would have never started watching Fox News if it wasn't for the fact that Beck was on there. And it was the things that he did, it was the things he exposed that blew my mind."

Meet *Richard Adkisson*. Adkisson, too, was no follower of Muhammad, but instead the prophets (or more aptly, profits) of Fox News. He cited not the Koran but the writings of Fox News regular *Bernard Goldberg* as the inspiration for the July 2008 shootings which killed two at a Tennessee Unitarian church.

Of course, Oklahoma City bomber *Timothy McVeigh* needs no introduction. The killer of 168 Americans in the worst act of domestic terrorism prior to 9/11 was no jihadist, but an anti-government extremist and militia member.

Say hello to *Scott Roeder*. The assassin of abortion provider Dr. George Tiller made no secret of his political aims, which did not include the establishment of a global Islamic caliphate. Roeder was inspired by *Shelley Shannon*, who in the 1990's torched abortion clinics across Oregon, Idaho, Nevada, and California. (In 1993, she shot Dr. George Tiller in both arms in a failed assassination attempt.) And as the *New York Times* recounted in 1995, Shannon was quite clear as to whether she considered her crimes terrorism.

Please allow me to introduce you to *Eric Rudolph*. Like Shannon, Roeder, *James Kopp* (who murdered Dr. Bernard Slepien), *Paul Ross Evans* (the would-be family planning bomber in Texas), Atlanta Olympic Park bomber Rudolph is a proud anti-abortion terrorist. (His bomb blast at an Alabama clinic killed a security guard and severely wounded a nurse.) Then Attorney General *John Ashcroft* was quite clear in using the "T-word" when Rudolph was finally captured in May 2003.

Meanwhile, get acquainted with Shelley Shannon's fellow Oregonians, *Bruce and Joshua Turnidge*. The father and son team of right-wing terrorists killed two policemen and wounded two others in their botched December 2008 bombing of a Woodburn, Oregon bank. But as their trial now underway revealed, that Wells Fargo explosion in the days just after the election of Barack Obama allegedly had a much more sinister motivation than mere cash

In the months since Barack Obama's inauguration, the Turnidges have been accompanied by fellow travelers, though not while making the hajj pilgrimage to Mecca. Another father and son act, *Jerry and Joe Kane*, featured supposed soverign citizens who killed two cops in West Memphis in May. Holocaust Museum killer *James Von Bruun* declared, "Obama does what his Jew owners tell him to do." *Richard Poplawski*, who murdered three Pittsburgh policemen in April 2009 was said to have feared "the Obama gun ban that's on the way" and "didn't like our rights being infringed upon." And aspiring Maine dirty bomber *James Trafton* "had filled out an application to join the National Socialist Movement and declared an ambition to kill the President-elect."

And these decidedly non-Muslim terrorists fly planes into buildings, too. Take the case of *Joseph Stack*, who piloted his small craft into an Austin IRS office, killing himself and an agency employee. Stack's radical anti-tax rhetoric may have been shocking ("Well Mr. Big Brother IRS Man, let's try something different, take my pound of flesh and sleep well"), but little different from *Republican leaders in the 1990's* who charged "The IRS is out of control!" and decried its " Gestapo-like tactics."

Of course, not all recent domestic terrorists in America reside at the far right of the political spectrum. But the likes of Unabomber *Ted Kaczynski*, *E.L.F. bombers* and Discovery Channel gunman *James Lee* are the exceptions that *prove the rule of growing right-wing terrorism* in the United States.

Brought to you by, 

Brian Kilmeade, Meet the Non-Muslim Terrorists


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So a handful of so called "right wing" terrorists, that would fit the description of workplace violence based on our new AG's moronic views? 14 guys is it since the 90's? That happened to be Republican? Here's your bottle of weak sauce... 

I'll let 7 tear this to shreds, he knows more on this topic than I...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like he is an OBAMA ball sucker and KOOL AID drinker to me


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

@ dingo. The IRS isn't out of control?

And there is no possible reason (satire or otherwise) to have a DJ Lance avatar. That show is banned in my house, unless its hallucinogen Tuesday.


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

HAHA yeh ok, compare my 18 with the most recent being from 2009 to that stupid post with the most recent being from 2001? Do some research, join the military and learn something. Most of you probably play modern warfare 3, jerk off to killing some bad guys and think that you know who terrorist are. By the way, I drink red drink because the IRS has us in a depression.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Didn't a dingo eat some lady's baby?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Since when are the EARTH LIBERATION Dumbasses , a bunch of tree hugging pot smoking granola crunchy Oregon fucks considered "right wing" ,PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE. Plus a crazy MIT professor YEAH that sounds like right wing extrememists to me. However I was speaking about MUSLIMS, which is a religion ( sort of ) actually a terrorist organization mascarading as a religion ,not sure how this became a left vs right thing but since you want to group anti Govt EXTREMISTS as so dangersous then the Occutards must be right wing all of a sudden. How about these ,James Holmes was an Occutard= LEFT, Major Hassan a Muslim= LEFT, Loughner a pot smoking flag burning liberal =LEFT the Fort DIx Five, the shoe bomber, the underwear bomber, the Times Square bomber,when were those again....YOU TRY DOING SOME FUCKIN READING all failed attempts, try to stick to the actual topic. If you want to make an argument for profiling 55 yr old white men with long shaggy beards that have lived in a tent for a few years then have at it.


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe if you would do some reading you would use the proper term islamic terrorist. Or maybe learn about desert storm babies (their white "muslim terrorists"). Maybe when I get done mowing my lawn I can google search more examples of the growing number of domestic terrorism. By the way my wife is muslim, not a terrorist or so i think. I guess since stastically theres more black and hispanic people in prison, being a cop is easy because you dont have to stop white people?


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh and it was finally decided in Austrailia that a dingo did eat the lady's baby and she didn't kill it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

dingo777 said:


> HAHA yeh ok, compare my 18 with the most recent being from 2009 to that stupid post with the most recent being from 2001? Do some research, join the military and learn something. Most of you probably play modern warfare 3, jerk off to killing some bad guys and think that you know who terrorist are. By the way, I drink red drink because the IRS has us in a depression.


What's wrong with MW3?


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha nothing, I was just looking for an example. This was fun, love discussions. So does anyone know when the next rtt is? I scored a 96, will I get a letter?


----------



## Mwiggz36 (Jun 18, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> Sounds like he is an OBAMA ball sucker and KOOL AID drinker to me


What's wrong with Kool-Aid !?!?! Haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

dingo777 said:


> wow....really....
> Meet *Byron Williams*. In July, Williams planned an attack on the offices of the Tides Foundation, a group which Glenn Beck described as "bullies" and "thugs." Williams' hoped-for bloodbath was averted only by a shoot-out with police in which two officers were wounded. Williams claimed he wanted to "start a revolution" and explained, "I would have never started watching Fox News if it wasn't for the fact that Beck was on there. And it was the things that he did, it was the things he exposed that blew my mind."
> 
> Meet *Richard Adkisson*. Adkisson, too, was no follower of Muhammad, but instead the prophets (or more aptly, profits) of Fox News. He cited not the Koran but the writings of Fox News regular *Bernard Goldberg* as the inspiration for the July 2008 shootings which killed two at a Tennessee Unitarian church.
> ...


Even if we double or triple your numbers, it looks like the Muslim terrorists are up by well over 2,000 victims over the non-Muslim terrorists, courtesy of 9/11.

Not all Muslims are terrorists, but so far, most of the terrorists have been Muslim.

That's called "a clue".


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

dingo777 said:


> Maybe if you would do some reading you would use the proper term islamic terrorist. Or maybe learn about desert storm babies (their white "muslim terrorists"). Maybe when I get done mowing my lawn I can google search more examples of the growing number of domestic terrorism. By the way my wife is muslim, not a terrorist or so i think. I guess since stastically theres more black and hispanic people in prison, being a cop is easy because you dont have to stop white people?


Typical liberal, you cannot refute a single incident ( like I did with two of yours) so you change the subject, next will be my grammar then the eventual your a racist accusation. Your wifes a muslim.?? ok...my last gf was Muslim sooo I must know what im talking about when it comes to the daily murder of people, in Egypt for example by Obamas friends the muslim Bortherhood. My cousin is a Priest so by your reasoning I should be able to dispell any problem with sex abuse in the catholic church because I have just vouched for him. The numbers say it all, im obviosly not going to change your mind and you certainly are not going to change mine, and I do agree with you that there are going to be a ton of " right wing" groups in the very near future to talk about, however I will most likely agree with their actions , but thats just me im not an anti colonialist on a healthy diet of commununism and world justice by Frank Davis,Bill Ayers and Siad like the current trojan horse.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

muslim, no capitalization needed


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Mooselimb

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder if dingo777 and his better half are on a watch list.


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Guy....no need for harsh words. I was choosing not to tear apart that post but come on. Bobby kennedy was killed by sirhan sirhan (a christian). Thats the first of that list. I will save you the embarrassment and not depict more of the numbers. Im not a terrorist expert, but can say i spent 5 of my 7 years active in iraq an afghanistan doing meet and greets. Learn how to read your shit before you post it. Id rather be a typical liberal than a misinformed dumbass.


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Which two of mine did you refute? There is no MIT professor? Ted kaczynski was a professor at the University of California-Berkeley for maybe two years. Again, my last post about you stands true. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

dingo777 said:


> Im not a terrorist expert, but can say i spent 5 of my 7 years active in iraq an afghanistan doing meet and greets.


Just curious. If someone with the same amount of active duty time and experience said the exact opposite of you, does that make them automatically correct too?


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good point, theyd be correct to of course


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

dingo777 said:


> Good point, theyd be correct to of course


As long as your logical fallacies are consistent then...


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i believe we're fighting muslims overseas, not ********.

to try and put the likes of Ted Kaczynski in the same category as osama bin laden is nonsense.

profiling is just good common sense. something sorely lacking in these days of political correctness.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

dingo777 said:


> . I guess since stastically theres more black and hispanic people in prison, being a cop is easy because you dont have to stop white people?


On the contrary, since I work where ****** is the minority, I profile crackahs. Yup, I said it, _prooofiiile_...


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Deuce said:


> On the contrary, since I work where ****** is the minority, I profile crackahs. Yup, I said it, _prooofiiile_...


You mean a carload of white kids in 'Route Shithole' with a Wachusett HS bumper sticker ISN'T delivering meals on wheels? hahahaha


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

dingo777 said:


> Which two of mine did you refute? There is no MIT professor? Ted kaczynski was a professor at the University of California-Berkeley for maybe two years. Again, my last post about you stands true. Stop embarrassing yourself.


Sorry I had to mow MY lawn and apparently mines bigger than yours, and im not embarrassed in the least, the topic was profiling as by the title of the thread and I stand firmly by my argument. Let me start by saying on one hand you are ABSOLUTELY CORRECT( hes not a "muslim") BUT for sake of THIS argument/debate you are 100% WRONG. I did alot of looking into Sirhan Sirhan a few yrs back, mainly because he was prosecuted by a Hero of mine, Lynn "Buck" Compton who was a member of the Unit depicted in Band of Brothers. The debate of the thread was PROFILING, and yes it also became about muslims and in that very small detail in regards to profiling it wouldnt have mattered then it it wouldnt matter today. Sirhan was a supporter of the Baath party, and no thats not what you and your friends have with your rubber duckys on saturday night, he is a middle eastern male anti Israel pro Palestine fanatic who killed a US Senator for his stance on Israel. Do you think profiling would have picked him up coming through an airport? yeah i think so to. As for the Unabomber, I actually took a guess at what college he was a professor, but that was just ridiculous of you to try to make him a "right wing" type of terrorist, he was just plain nuts period but if you had to connect him to a party I would DEFINATELY link him to the left with other radical " proffessors" like Gates, Siad, Obama,Warren, Bell, and other nut jobs that are ruining this Country. One more thing, here is a photo of the Baath Party that Sirhan was a supporter, take a good look, see anyone else in that photo, yeah thats Saddam Hussein , I wonder what other famous person is ANTI ISRAEL and PRO PALESTINE....h







ahahaha you know the answer to THAT one dont ya, ObaMao.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

So, it's the MALES that are committing these heinous crimes! Damn you TSA! Damn you! Lol


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

That flaming liberal Micheal Chertoff once said "The problem with profiling is that you tend to overlook those who don't fit the profile."

I'm inclined to agree. The "Underwear Bomber" was a black African, and John Walker Lindh was a white kid from SoCal. Timothy McVeigh was a white Army veteran from Buffalo. Not all terrorists are Islamic extremists and not all Islamic extremists are brown and have funny names. Not only that, but when the enemy finds out you profile, they'll simply change their tactics and use those who don't fit it.

Instead of ethnic profiling, I'd much rather see an Isreali-like behavioral profiling system in place. I don't not support profiling based on race or religion simply because I think it's somehow racist--I don't support it because I think it won't work, particularly in light of better available alternatives.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The underwear bomber ,You conveniently forgot he was an Islamist Extremist.



Dingo where did you go? I had a few questions I wanted to run by you about forced marriages, sharia law and the roughly 5,000 honor killings every year.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> The underwear bomber ,You conveniently forgot he was an Islamist Extremist.


I didn't "covieniently forget" anything. I think _you_ missed my point. I gave you three names, all in progression of lesser and lesser appearance of what we apparently consider to be our schema of a "terrorist".










He was a black African. My point was if you were looking for olive skinned Arabs you would have passed right over him. John Walker Lindh even had the benefit of an American name.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

My fear is the TSA is more worried about being accused of profiling, than they are about letting a terrorist slip thru.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hush said:


> My fear is the TSA is more worried about being accused of profiling, than they are about letting a terrorist slip thru.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


 ^^^^^^Bingo and absolutely true^^^^^^^^


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm still here, sorry, being line 2 I get to enjoy my holidays and stay away from computers. Are you going to refer to the fundamentalist church of jesus christ of latter-day saints forced marriages and raping children?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dingo you are nothing but an A-Hole, go find a site that will fit you better
before you get the boot from here.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I didn't "covieniently forget" anything. I think _you_ missed my point. I gave you three names, all in progression of lesser and lesser appearance of what we apparently consider to be our schema of a "terrorist".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree, part of profiling is not just looking at ones appearace. If he used the name William Smith when he applied for a visa you would be correct BUT he didnt. HE used either his real name Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab or his alias Omar Farooq al-Nigeri and IMHO either one could have been used to prodfile this guy especially with stuff like this floating around.

Awareness by US Intelligence
On November 11, 2009, British intelligence officials sent the U.S. a cable indicating that a man named "Umar Farouk" had spoken to al-Awlaki, pledging to support _jihad_, but the cable did not reflect Abdulmutallab's last name.[62] Abdulmutallab's father made a report to two CIA officers at the U.S. Embassy in Abuja, Nigeria, on November 19 regarding his son's "extreme religious views",[5][63] and told the embassy that Abdulmutallab might be in Yemen.[8][17][32][64] Acting on the report, the suspect's name was added in November 2009 to the U.S.'s 550,000-name Terrorist Identities Datamart Environment, a database of the U.S. National Counterterrorism Center. It was not added, however, to the FBI's 400,000-name Terrorist Screening Database, the terror watch list that feeds both the 14,000-name Secondary Screening Selectee list and the U.S.'s 4,000-name No Fly List,[65] nor was his U.S. visa revoked.[17]
U.S. State Department officials said in Congressional testimony that the State Department had wanted to revoke Abdulmutallab's visa, but U.S. intelligence officials requested that his visa not be revoked. The intelligence officials' stated reason was that revoking Abdulmutallab's visa could have foiled a larger investigation into al-Qaeda.[66]
Abdulmutallab's name had come to the attention of intelligence officials many months before that,[67] but no "derogatory information" was recorded about him.[42] A Congressional official said that Abdulmutallab's name appeared in U.S. reports reflecting that he had connections to both al-Qaeda and Yemen.[68] The NCTC did not check to see whether Abdulmutallab's American visa was valid, or whether he had a British visa that was valid; therefore, they did not learn that the British had rejected Abdulmutallab's visa application earlier in 2009.[12] The British did not inform the Americans because the visa application was denied to prevent immigration fraud and not for a national security purpose.[12]

So if they had simply done a smidgen of looking into this guy when his name popped up ( IE profile by name )on a filght he would have been grabbed or atleast detained and never boarded that flight.

As for banning Dingo I have to disagree wholeheartedly, although liberals disagree I believe healthy debate is what makes this Country great and more importantly hes a Veteran and for that alone he deserves his opinion to be heard and he simply hasnt offended anyone.


----------



## dingo777 (Mar 29, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Dingo you are nothing but an A-Hole, go find a site that will fit you better
> before you get the boot from here.


Haha didn't you call me an "Obama ball sucker and kool aid drinker" earlier and that makes me an ahole? Thats fine, give me the boot, I apoligize for hurting your feelings. I guess us grown ups don't know how to play nice anymore.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

7costanza said:


> As for banning Dingo I have to disagree wholeheartedly, although liberals disagree I believe healthy debate is what makes this Country great and more importantly hes a Veteran and for that alone he deserves his opinion to be heard and he simply hasnt offended anyone.


I agree. I hate liberals as much as any well informed person, but just because he's a dink he shouldn't get the boot right off. Give him enough rope to hang himself and see what develops..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Like all of those before him he will bite the dust.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Eh, the TSA should be abolished along with the entire DHS, DEA, ATF and more.

It only helps you feel safe, if someone wanted to blow up an airport/plane they would. If they get caught in line, they blow up and guess what? Hundreds dead. Not exactly a failed mission to a terrorist.

All the TSA does is take away freedom, fuck em.


----------

